# Decomposed body found inside abandoned van, 5 Investigates reports



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

WORCESTER, Mass. -









A decomposed body was found Wednesday inside an abandoned van, 5 Investigates reports. Sources told 5 Investigates the body was found inside a plastic container that was inside the vehicle. They believe the body is possibly that of a male. Police said officers were dispatched at about 2:20 p.m. to Early's Towing on Park Avenue for a report of a possible dead body. Upon arrival, police found the body inside the van, which had been towed from the Advance Auto Parts at 645 Park Ave. The Worcester Police Detective Bureau was called to process the scene as a suspicious death, officials said. Video from Sky5 showed a police presence in the parking lot of Early's, which, according to its website, offers towing services. Police were seen removing items from a blue Chevrolet van, and at one point, investigators put a tent around it. The area has been secured with police tape. The district attorney arrived at the scene and was taken by an officer to look inside the van.
The medical examiner has accepted the case and an autopsy will be performed to determine the cause of death, police said. The investigation into the incident is ongoing.

WCVB will have more information when it becomes available.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Old school baby !

Didn't know they still used that stuff


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Old school baby !
> 
> Didn't know they still used that stuff


I heard peppermint oil works pretty good too. Somewhere I read that after the 2004 tsunami in Indonesia mint toothpaste was in high demand by the people collecting the dead.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I stand by my El Gungo cigars.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

CCCSD said:


> I stand by my El Gungo cigars.


Reminds me of a story in the book 
COPS ( Mark Baker 1989 )

Old-timer and rookie get a call for wellness check, pull up to the house .

Old timer gets out, stands there for a second, lights up a cigar and says_, you got this one kid._

The rookie looks confused . Walks up to the door and says*, hey it smells around here*.

_That's right, you got it._
*The doors locked*
_that's okay break it open_

The officer said it was the worst thing he's ever smelled . Ended up barfing out on the front lawn.

Elderly person had passed away, middle of the summer . Been there for a couple weeks.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’ve been on those...
Best one was a death in a long term hotel above a restaurant. A few floors up. Guy melted and dripped THROUGH the floors and ceilings onto the prep area for a popular Mexican restaurant.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

CCCSD said:


> I've been on those...
> Best one was a death in a long term hotel above a restaurant. A few floors up. Guy melted and dripped THROUGH the floors and ceilings onto the prep area for a popular Mexican restaurant.




Hey, my taco tastes funny


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

pahapoika said:


> Hey, my taco tastes funny


Oh. You have NO idea how many meals were served over those few weeks... It was a huge scandal.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

So glad I don't eat out anymore or at least very rarely 

Still don't get the guys ordering food in uniform.

There's a ton of pre-release inmates working the local restaurants.


----------

